# quelltext abschalten



## ?!?!?!?!?!? (27. April 2002)

hi
kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wie ich den quelltext für meine homepage abschalten kann??

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (27. April 2002)

das ist nicht möglich...
du kannst nartürlich verhindern dass man die rechte maustaste benutzen kann oder so aber den quelltext abschalten kann man nicht...


----------



## Adam Wille (27. April 2002)

> du kannst nartürlich verhindern dass man die rechte maustaste benutzen kann [...]


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Du wirst doch hier niemandem, der vielleicht vor dem Unglück hätte bewahrt werden können, diesen Vorschlag machen. 

Nid gut...
Geist


----------



## Quentin (27. April 2002)

no chance

du kannst dir zwar sams tutorial "hiebe für diebe" (WEBMASTER TUTORIALS) oder so ansehen aber lass dir gesagt sein das es den ultimativen schutz nicht gibt

sobald der benutzer die url deiner page angibt und diese seite geladen wird, werden sämtliche daten an seinen client übermittelt, der sourcecode wird also zu ihm übertragen... was steht schon sooooooo wichtiges in dem verdamten html code drin das jeder ihn schützen will? ich kapiers echt nicht...


----------



## ?!?!?!?!?!? (27. April 2002)

dass das ganze zeug zu dem clienten ruebergeschickt wird ist schon klar
aber ich war neulich auf einer seite  auf der ich kein javascript anhatte und trotzdem ueber ansicht/ quelltext den quelltext nicht bekam 

stand dann nur  //quelltext abgeschaltet

also wie schalte ich wenigstens die funktion ansicht/ quelltext ab??


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (27. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *
> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Du wirst doch hier niemandem, der vielleicht vor dem Unglück hätte bewahrt werden können, diesen Vorschlag machen.
> ...




immerhin ist es eine möglichkeit...und er hat eine frage gestellt die sich auf das thema bezog.Warum also nicht im vollen Umfang antworten... 


dass dann da quelltext abgeschaltet steht halte ich für nen fake...wahrscheinlich waren da nur 10000 zeilenumbrüche um den armen user zu verwirren...


----------



## sam (27. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ?!?!?!?!?!? _
> *dass das ganze zeug zu dem clienten ruebergeschickt wird ist schon klar
> aber ich war neulich auf einer seite  auf der ich kein javascript anhatte und trotzdem ueber ansicht/ quelltext den quelltext nicht bekam
> 
> ...



na dann scroll mal ein stückchen nach unten im codefenster


----------



## SirNeo (28. April 2002)

Einen wirklichen Schutz gibt es nicht!

Allerdings kann man mit einfachen Tricks ca 99% alle User damit abhalten die sich nicht gut mit HTML & Co auskennen.

Erste Möglichkeit:
Wie schon angesprochen den Quelltext nach unten verschieben, damit der Eindruck entsteht es wäre keiner vorhanden.

Zweite Möglichkeit:
Alle Zeilenumbrüche entfernen, dadurch wird es ein geballter Quelltext, wo sich niemand die mühe macht das wieder zu entwirren, mit PHP ist das sehr leicht umzusetzten.

Dritte Möglichkeit:
Den Quelltext per JavaScript zu verschlüsseln, der Verschüsselungscode steht in einer anderen Datei. Habe das durch Zufall gefunden, weiß allerdins nicht ob es funktoniert, getestet habe ich es nicht.
HTML Guard


----------



## Nils Hitze (28. April 2002)

*Ich weiß jetzt nicht ..*

in wie weit sich so etwas lohnen würde,
aber wenn du evtl. anfängst mit XML
zu arbeiten, könntest du eigene Tags
erstellen und die DTD irgendwie auslagern
oder verschlüsseln. 

(DocTypeDescription - wenn mich nicht alles täuscht)

Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie das gehen
könnte. Vielleicht nächste Woche, nach dem XML
Kurs.

Pfote


----------

